# How to override forced 6 hour rest?



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

ow do I override the forced 6 hour break? I already took my rest bUT accidently left the driver mode on. I'm 1 hour away from home in Philadelphia and I devoted my day to do Lyft here.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Email support, they should get back to you in 3-5 days if you're lucky...

Sorry, I don't have any real advice.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

No way around it.


----------



## Fjavier1203 (Nov 26, 2015)

You cant


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

andaas said:


> Email support, they should get back to you in 3-5 days if you're lucky...
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any real advice.


Lol! Took 10 days before I received an email response.


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

its easy to override. First you power down your phone.

Then wait 30 seconds and power phone back on.

Then you power down phone.

Wait 30 seconds and power phone back on.

Reset Network Connections.

Then power down phone.

Wait 30 seconds and then power phone back on.

Then you login uber app and drive for 30 cents a minute.


----------



## 2MsBandT (Dec 15, 2015)

Take a 6 hour break willingly. This will override the 'forced' 6 hour break.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Not sure about this, but it might work.
Instead of logging off, just change your identity.

This excerpt from the latest edition of the Lyft Community Digest
reveals some of Lyft's drivers are very handsome women...










Is it just me or does skylar look like tyler ? I really don't care if it's that way, but could Tyler
drive around for a few hours and then have Skylar drive a few more hours, thereby avoiding 
the imposed 6 hour break ? The passenger probably didn't care who showed up. Just a ride.
According to the story, it was snowing, pax was disabled, with bags of food and 3 drivers had
passed on accepting the ride request. Looks like the photo was minimized, somewhat smaller
than usual. Is Lyft hiding an adam's apple ? If they were really proud of Skyler, they wouldn't be
trying to hide this driver's image. Here I'll say it, Good Job, Skylar ! Even if you wear an extra
long dress to hide your dick, you did a nice thing. Anyway, it's one way to override the 6 hours.


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

LMFAO... that is all. this thread is starting to deliver.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Not sure about this, but it might work.
> Instead of logging off, just change your identity.
> 
> This excerpt from the latest edition of the Lyft Community Digest
> ...


The 3 Uber drivers were smart to cancel a grocery store pickup in the snow. Most don't tip.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

I just started driving for Lyft yesterday. I started out with Uber. Uber has a 12 max drive time. Didn't know had a 6 hour drive. Well, I guess I can do my six with Lyft, then just turn on the Uber app and drive another 6 if need be. 

On a second note,,,Last night, I tried out the Lyft app, it was very slow with customers, I only got three....So I decided to switch over to the Uber app, and my next customer said that they were on the Lyft app, but said that there was a 100%...I didn't know exactly what she meant by that so I was like ahh wow ok...so where you going?  

I'm assuming she was referring to a "Surge" like they refer to with Uber? Why is it in percentages verses like a 2.0 % with Uber? 

Learning the Lyft lingo one forum post at a time  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

wait, how many hours are you allowed to drive for lyft consecutively before you are forced offline for 6 hrs?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I believe it is 14 hours online, and not consecutive hours. So if you drive 7 hours, take a 5 hour break, and drive 7 more hours; you will be required to take 6 hours of non-stop time offline. Online time is cumulative between sessions, offline time is NOT cumulative. They expect a 6 hour offline/sleep break.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, it seems States have their own different rules...Lyft has a nice page that points out each of those rules. As with anything, you may just want to look up your own Department of Transportation (DOT) rules for your own area. There are always updates to these rules.

*Taking Breaks and Time Limits in Driver Mode*
We want you to be as rested as possible out on the road. Feel free to exit driver mode and take a break anytime you'd like.

To keep the Lyft community safe, for every 14 hours you're in driver mode, whether they are consecutive or not, you will need to take a 6-hour break. This rule applies to most regions (see exceptions below).

Note: Only log into driver mode to drive. It's easy to check important info elsewhere:


Use Driver Stats to access earnings, Power Driver Bonus progress, or cash out with Express Pay. 

Use the Driver Dashboard to track your ride history, update documents, or change your tax and banking info.
Certain regions have local regulations that determine how long a driver can stay in driver mode and how long their break must be. Check below to see if your region has one of these requirements.

*Chicago*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 10 hours within a 24 hour period.

*Colorado*
After operating a TNC vehicle for 12 hours, drivers must take an 8 hour break.

Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 80 hours within an 8 day period. After operating a TNC vehicle for 80 hours in 8 consecutive days, drivers must take an 8-hour break.

*Washington, D.C.*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 13 hours within a 24 hour period.

*Orlando, Florida*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 12 hours within a 24 hour period.

*Kentucky*
After operating a TNC vehicle for 12 consecutive hours, drivers must take an 8-hour break.

After operating a TNC vehicle for 16 hours spread over a 24 hour period, drivers must take a 10 hour break.

*Maryland*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 13 hours within a 24 hour period.

*Nebraska*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 12 hours within a 24 hour period.

*Nevada*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 16 hours within a 24 hour period, and may not transport passengers for more than 12 hours within a 24 hour period.

*Portland, Oregon*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 14 hours within a 24 hour period.

*Austin, Texas*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 12 hours within a 24 hour period.

*Virginia*
Drivers may not operate a TNC vehicle for more than 13 hours within a 24 hour period.

*Seattle/King County, Washington*
After operating a TNC vehicle for either 12 hours spread over a 15 hour period, or 12 consecutive hours in a 24 hour period, drivers must take a 10-hour break

Here is their main city and state page link:

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214161017

Hope that helps, it sure helped me!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> The 3 Uber drivers were smart to cancel a grocery store pickup in the snow. Most don't tip.


^^^
Yeah, and then you have to drive back because the pax left a banana in the car.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Just turn your clock back or forward. That should do the trick.


----------

